# mud tube



## big george (Feb 7, 2009)

what is the name in mud tubes and heads


----------



## big george (Feb 7, 2009)

*mud tubes*

what does everone use for mud tubes and rollers and flushers.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

Mud tube..... "that's what she said"


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Mastic tube and mastic applicators (varied sorts).


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

I use an Apla-Tech Canon, and a Rol-plow. Those tubes in my opinion are cack-handed crocks of ****e.


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Those cack-handed crocks only take one minute to clean as well.


----------



## off the pier repair (Feb 12, 2009)

if your looking for a good name can-am is an excellent one and the other good and way cheaper in cost is tape pro


----------



## off the pier repair (Feb 12, 2009)

we have had excellent results from can-am ten years since a tip or adapter was replaced or repaired ....


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

^I agree. Can Am makes the best mastic tubes.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

*Grey or white ?*

I was told to get the Can-Am ones and stay away from the white (Better Than Ever) ones !

Mine is Can-Am


----------

